# TAC-Partner für 2009 gesucht



## M5PWR (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
da mein diesjähriger Partner der TransalpChallenge nächstes Jahr nicht
fahren möchte, ich aber schon, suche ich auf diesem Wege einen neuen
Teamplayer für die TAC 2009.

Ich komme aus dem Raum Wuppertal/Remscheid, NRW und es wäre gut wenn der Interessent aus dem gleichen Raum kommt, wg. gemeinsamen
Trainings. 
Dieses Jahr hab ich die TAC als Einzelfinisher beendet, da mein Partner mit
Fieber aufgeben musste. Die Platzierung lag so bei  gesamt 250 von 600;
Herren 150 von 320. Möchte mich aber steigern und suche daher einen 
entsprechend starken Partner. Ach ja bin 33 und daher wirds 2009 vermutlich wieder Herrenkategorie. Wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne melden. Entweder hier oder unter [email protected]

Bis dahin,

Maik


----------



## sekt88 (27. Oktober 2008)

NEVER RIDE THE TAC WITH ANYONE OTHER THAN A GOOD FRIEND!!!!!

I finished the TAC 2007 and 2008 and hopefully 2009. This year I rode with someone from the forum and it was a BIG MISTAKE!!!!

Find a good friend to ride with!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke ähnlich(meines Vorschreibers) - sogar in deiner Nähe, bin die Transalp noch nicht gefahren (hätte hoffentlich keine Probleme), würde aber auch nur ein Freund ins Team nehmen!
und außerdem will ich erst die Trans-Germany fahren, doch wünsch ich dir Glück und vieleicht trainieren wir mal !


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Oktober 2008)

@sekt88: what happened? i know that riding the tac with a friend is the best you can do but what happened to you and the guy from the forum?


----------



## M5PWR (29. Oktober 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> und außerdem will ich erst die Trans-Germany fahren, doch wünsch ich dir Glück und vieleicht trainieren wir mal !



Erst ? Also fährst Du danach noch die TAC2009 ? 
Eine Saison mit 2 Höhepunkten ist schon heftig. 
BTW = Partner für solche Ausdauerrennen zu finden (gerade in den eigenen Reihen) ist gar nicht so leicht. Ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache,
so viel Zeit zu investieren in die Vorbereitung.

Klar können wir gerne mal am WE ein paar lange Grundlageneinheiten fahren.

Bis dann,

Maik


----------



## Re-spekt (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 
nene - geplant ist vieles - gemeldet hab ich noch nix ! 

Geplante Höhepunkte:
MTB Marathon in Albstadt - in Daun - Winterberg 
24h Rennen in Duisburg und am Nürburgring
Rundstreckenrennen auf der KÖ (D´Dorf)
ungeplant :
sowas wie eine Trans-Germany würd ich gern machen ! (wenn man da gut abschneidet bekommt man ein Startplatz bei der Trans Alp )  

Da in Duisburg schon alle Plätze weg sind - kann ich nurmehr hoffen das mich ein leistungsambitioniertes Team bucht !


----------



## promises (31. Oktober 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> :
> sowas wie eine Trans-Germany würd ich gern machen ! (wenn man da gut abschneidet bekommt man ein Startplatz bei der Trans Alp )



bist du dir da GANZ sicher? (Quelle bitte)
wenn ja, könnte ich die TG als Trainingslager nutzen und mal fix n Startplatz für die TAC abholen.


----------



## Re-spekt (31. Oktober 2008)

Info bekam ich letztes Jahr (2007) - in einem seriösen Gespräch mit einem Teilnehmer nach der TG ! 
er hatte es selbstsicher behauptet - "die ersten 10 Team´s" - wir hatten uns darüber unterhalten das es keine Startplätze bei der TAC gibt !!

wie gesagt 2007 - hängt bestimmt auch mit den Hauptsponsoren zusammen !


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (6. November 2008)

Hi ich hätte da sehr großes interesse daran.

Lg Chris


----------



## umtreiber (6. November 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Info bekam ich letztes Jahr (2007) - in einem seriösen Gespräch mit einem Teilnehmer nach der TG !
> er hatte es selbstsicher behauptet - "die ersten 10 Team´s" - wir hatten uns darüber unterhalten das es keine Startplätze bei der TAC gibt !!


Wäre es nicht sinnvoller mit dem Veranstalter als mit Teilnehmer darüber zu reden? Die "Profis" bekommen immer nen Startplatz - was wär denn die TAC oder TG ohne schnelle Fahrer... ;-)
mein Tipp für nen TAC Startplatz: Abwarten bis 2-3 Wochen vor Start, da fallen immer paar Teams wegen Verletzung etc aus und verkaufen ihren Startplatz.


----------



## Re-spekt (6. November 2008)

Zitat: Die "Profis" bekommen immer nen Startplatz - was wär denn die TAC oder TG ohne schnelle Fahrer... ;-)

stimm ich eigentlich überein ! 
doch denk ich das es in diesem Segment Radsport keine wirklichen Profis gibt, 
sicher meinst du Amateur-jun/sen1-Privat´ies die sicher wie Profis daherkommen und so behandelt werden, ist ja auch völlig OK

Doch viel wichtiger (und wie du sagst) das ein paar schnelle dabei sind !

Kann mir so vorstellen das die schnellen Fahrer aus der TG zur TAC eingeladen werden !! 

Sollte es nicht so sein - dann hoffentlich - nimmt jemand aus der Orga diese Postings zur Kenntnis.

bleibt die Frage nach dem 2ten Fahrer zur TG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (6. November 2008)

> doch denk ich das es in diesem Segment Radsport keine wirklichen Profis gibt,
> sicher meinst du Amateur-jun/sen1-Privat´ies die sicher wie Profis daherkommen und so behandelt werden, ist ja auch völlig OK




wie meinst du das ?
Wenn ich da nur an das Siegerteam Karl Platt/Stefan Sahm  denke ...


----------



## Re-spekt (6. November 2008)

und danach - was kommt nach den 2 
aber hier in 2008 stehen sie garnicht
 oder (Ergebnisliste Men / Senior)
_1. Dietsch Thomas 1975 F - Kraler Martin 1974 1.
2. Team Vaude-Simplon Kiechle Martin 1975 - Schmidt Jan 1979 D 
3. Team Texpa-Simplon Gerum Lukas 1985 - Golderer Roland 1977 
4. Zwillingscraft 3 Eckart Christian 1981 - Thaller Florian 1988 
5. Rothaus-Cube Mtb Team Hardter Uwe 1977 D  - Lehmann Frank

1.Novotny Robert 1974 -Spolc Milan 1958 
2.Mtb Team Forza van Hoeck Luc 1967 -van Zummeren Rudy 1968
3.Team Schöneck Gessner Heiko 1972 -Weinhold Bernd 1961
4.Team Erbach Berner Ralph 1968 -Berner Timo 1966 
5.Team Race Worx Roßmann Robert 1977 -ieler Bernhard_

vielleicht kommen sogar 10  - aber sind das   Profis ??? 
von mir aus
sind es dann Profis die die Regel bestätigen !!

Doch mal so ("of Topic") drüber nachgedacht
wenn so ein sehr guter Fahrer, Profi sein will / wird,
geht das doch (im Angestelltenverhältniss) nicht unter 3000 Euro Netto an / ab (minimum)
und wenn er Selbständig ist doch nicht unter 10000 - oder ?? 

gibts denn MTB ler die das umsetzen können?   weiß das jemand ?


----------



## promises (6. November 2008)

außer den Fumic's verdient sich bei den mtb'lern keine ne Goldene Nase


----------



## powderJO (6. November 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> wenn so ein sehr guter Fahrer, Profi sein will / wird, geht das doch (im AngestelltenverhÃ¤ltniss) nicht unter 3000 Euro Netto an / ab (minimum) und wenn er SelbstÃ¤ndig ist doch nicht unter 10000 - oder ??




 sei mir nicht bÃ¶se â aber du hast echt abstruse vorstellungen. selbst die msisten rennradprofis fahren zum groÃteil fÃ¼r weit weniger als 10000,-/monat. selbst die 300,-/monat dÃ¼rften fÃ¼r die meisten nicht erreichbar sein. 

zur tac: eingeladen wird da kein amateur-team. fixe startplÃ¤tze werden vergeben an die sieger, die teams der sponsoren und andere profis, die dem rennen publicity verschaffen.... alle anderen mÃ¼ssen sich anmelden. und aufs glÃ¼ck hoffen.


----------



## Re-spekt (6. November 2008)

wer redet denn vom fahren ?
 - Umsatz  - gesam. Umsatz durch /mit und ums Fahren -teilweise sicher mit Umsatzsteuer ! (für dich Mehrwertsteuer)
von was glaubst du das beispielsweise Zabel sein Haus abzahlt seine Familie ernährt sein BMW fährt u.s.w.

@promises
ne goldene Nase bekommst du selbst mit 10T Eur/Monat Umsatz als selbständiger Radprofi nicht !
(da fängt gerade mal die Nasenspitze an zu glänzen)
denk dran - bei den Fumic´ses ist die ganze Familie sehr beschäftigt !


----------



## powderJO (7. November 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> wer redet denn vom fahren ?
> - Umsatz  - gesam. Umsatz durch /mit und ums Fahren -teilweise sicher mit Umsatzsteuer ! (für dich Mehrwertsteuer)
> von was glaubst du das beispielsweise Zabel sein Haus abzahlt seine Familie ernährt sein BMW fährt u.s.w.



du hast echt keine ahnung. rate doch mal, warum im radsport überhaupt mindestgehälter eingeführt werden mussten. weil alle soviel verdienen wie zabel, armstrong oder die sonstigen topstars der szene mit sicherheit nicht. 

im übrigen ist nettp netto und wird auch immer netto bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (7. November 2008)

- ich hab lediglich in der möglichen Fest-Anstellung von Netto gesprochen -

du scheinst die Unterschiede  "Umsatz-Gewinn-Entnahmen-Einkünfte-Brutto (Netto) u.s.w." nicht zu kennen, du kennst nur Netto, ist ja nicht schlimm und wenn du mal richtig gut bist (Radfahren) holst de dir nen Manager der kümmert sich schon um die 10 Riesen Umsatz damit für dich die 2000 Netto übrig sind  - sind dann 500 mehr als ein Fahradkurier in D´Dorf !!!
also - besser wir lassen das ! 
hier ist ja auch der falsch Ort - hab schon gefunden was ich wissen wollte !


----------



## powderJO (7. November 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> du scheinst die Unterschiede  "Umsatz-Gewinn-Entnahmen-Einkünfte-Brutto (Netto) u.s.w." nicht zu kennen, du kennst nur Netto,...



da scheine ich ja nicht alleine zu sein. 





aber du wirst sicher erklären können wie aus netto mehr netto wird. ist sicher nicht nur für mich interessant.


----------



## sekt88 (7. November 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @sekt88: what happened? i know that riding the tac with a friend is the best you can do but what happened to you and the guy from the forum?



I am not going to describe what happened, but it was enough to destroy most of the fun.


----------



## Re-spekt (7. November 2008)

sorry - just kidding  

Dein Arbeitgeber möge mir verzeihen !

Reallohnerhöhung =  "aus Netto mehr Netto wird" 
 - *tu einfach weniger als früher *-


mal ernst,
weiß denn jetzt jemand , ob erst Platzierte u.s.w. der TG ein Startplatz bei der TAC bekommen ?


----------



## racing_basti (7. November 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> mal ernst,
> weiß denn jetzt jemand , ob erst Platzierte u.s.w. der TG ein Startplatz bei der TAC bekommen ?



nein gibts nicht, zumindest nicht für nen dritten platz mixed


----------



## Re-spekt (7. November 2008)

schau aus als wüßtest du es aus Erfahrung!

echt schade !

und schade für den Leistungssport !   oder 

müßte ja nicht kostenlos sein - nur das man einen bekommt wenn man schon so eine gute Leistung gezeigt hat.


----------



## Re-spekt (10. November 2008)

wenn hier nix passiert wird dies Forum aber überschätzt !!   auch SCHADE !!!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (11. November 2008)

Nun ja habe ja gesagt das ich interesse habe.


----------



## M5PWR (11. November 2008)

Hallo,
habe nun bereits zu 95% einen neuen Teampartner. Sollte sich daran bis zur Anmeldung noch was ändern, gebe ich erneut Bescheid. 
Danke nochmals für die Offerten 

Bis dahin,

Maik


----------



## Re-spekt (12. November 2008)

Naja, ich würd ja auch (erstmal) die TransGermany fahren, 
aber auch nur dann, wenn´s nach gutem Ergebnis ausschaut.

fürs durchkommen / Finisher ist *mir* die Zeit und damit auch das Geld leider zu schade.

_ tja reich oder angestellt müßte man sein ! _

und dann fehlt noch der Teampartner -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

